# Help identifying something?



## Souljunk (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a walking stick that came from my dad and possibly my grandfather that I want some information on if anyone here can help. Thanks.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

That's beautiful. The wood looks exotic, but I'm no expert on hardwoods. This site is new, but growing rapidly. Be patient and I'll bet that someone can help.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm here as a novice stick carver. Have very little experience w. the history of walking-hicking etc. sticks. I did work at an art museum, and forwarded a fair number of images to curators who were asked to identify an object. On the whole, from a photo, they would rarely say anything other than "This resembles a (fill in the blank.)" Can't really tell much from a photo.

Here is my completely unqualified guess. The fine detail finial figure reminds me of 19th C. French sculpture. I then wonder, was your dad or granddad French, or did they ever visit there?


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

gdenby said:


> I'm here as a novice stick carver. Have very little experience w. the history of walking-hicking etc. sticks. I did work at an art museum, and forwarded a fair number of images to curators who were asked to identify an object. On the whole, from a photo, they would rarely say anything other than "This resembles a (fill in the blank.)" Can't really tell much from a photo.
> 
> Here is my completely unqualified guess. The fine detail finial figure reminds me of 19th C. French sculpture. I then wonder, was your dad or granddad French, or did they ever visit there?


Hmmmm. My granddad was in France for WWI. I wonder whether the "Great War" was the source of that stick.


----------



## Souljunk (Jun 8, 2013)

gdenby said:


> I'm here as a novice stick carver. Have very little experience w. the history of walking-hicking etc. sticks. I did work at an art museum, and forwarded a fair number of images to curators who were asked to identify an object. On the whole, from a photo, they would rarely say anything other than "This resembles a (fill in the blank.)" Can't really tell much from a photo.
> 
> Here is my completely unqualified guess. The fine detail finial figure reminds me of 19th C. French sculpture. I then wonder, was your dad or granddad French, or did they ever visit there?


Thanks for the input. My dad and grandfather were not French and as far as I know they never visited France. Perhaps they could have gotten it at an estate sale or it was given to them? I really don't know any history on it.


----------



## Souljunk (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the help, CAS.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Souljunk said:


> Thanks for the help, CAS.


You are most welcome Souljunk. I don't think I helped, but that's all I could think of.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Even if you have mega$, the best reason to own something is 'cause you like it. You have a fine work from your dad. Looks good, and, I would suppose, feels good to carry. I supposee a portion is from a known artist. If true, just makes it better.


----------



## Souljunk (Jun 8, 2013)

gdenby said:


> Even if you have mega$, the best reason to own something is 'cause you like it. You have a fine work from your dad. Looks good, and, I would suppose, feels good to carry. I supposee a portion is from a known artist. If true, just makes it better.


It's a good sturdy feeling stick. I put it in another room though because when I set it next to my other notebook computer it crashed and won't work anymore. :startle:


----------

